# Pretty cool gadget...



## blz1 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm backing.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

That looks like a pretty sweet little outdoor tab. I dig it.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Anyone know anything further on this? Great idea but their website is, well, blank so don't know if tanked or if the sites just acting up.


----------

